# Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South) - February 2010



## The Bread Guy (30 Jan 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South)
February 2010*

*News only - please comment elsewhere.
Thanks for making this new only system work.*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
020120UTC Feb 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1183:canadian-tank-destroyed-six-dead-in-boldak&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Canadian tank destroyed, six dead in Boldak</a> (Official English) - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/26232940/Canadian-tank-destroyed-six-dead-in-Boldak"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>


> *Monday, 01 February 2010 19:09 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
> KANDAHR, Feb. 01 - At least 5 Canadian soldiers were killed on Monday in  Kandahar while the Canadian soldiers were conducting a patrol in the Neemki  village as a their tank was struck by a landmine leaving the tank on fire. "The  dead were later evacuated by the helicopter but the struck tank was left behind  which was burning till late evening hours of this day", said the villages.*


<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1177:bomb-in-kandahar-kills-six-soldiers"> Bomb in Kandahar kills six soldiers</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 01 February 2010 09:06 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
KANADAR, Feb. 01 - Some six soldiers on Sunday were killed while going over a  bridge in the province's Dand district when their vehicle encountered a landmine  that went off under the vehicle leaving the it on fire. The bombing which  occurred in the late evening hours of Sunday in the Neeku Kariz area of this  district, reportedly, killed a commandeer as well.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1173:sangeen-protest-demonstration-called-off&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Sangeen protest demonstration called off</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 01 February 2010 05:33 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 01 - On later Sunday the protest demonstration staged by the  civilians continuing throughout yesterday was called off which was concerning  the release of the hostages and and the recovery of the dead bodies of the two  civilians martyred by the U.S airstrikes the other day. The civilians ended the  protest on the condition of the release of the hostages within a week, however,  the people have recovered the dead bodies of martyrs and an old woman from the  U.S troops through the district authorities of Sangeen district in the late  evening hours of Sunday.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1178:americans-martyr-6-civilians-in-lashkar-gah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Americans martyr 6 civilians in Lashkar Gah</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 01 February 2010 09:26 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 01 - The U.S troops during the house-to-house search on Monday  morning martyred six civilians mercilessly as well as taking two elderly men as  captives. "The martyred and the captured civilians had no links with the  Mujahideen" said the locals who approached the provincial authorities, demanding  the release of the captives.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1174:13-us-and-britons-killed-in-helmand-2-tanks-destroyed&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 13 Americans and Britons killed in Helmand, 2 tanks destroyed</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 01 February 2010 05:46 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 01 - Two successive blasts killed about 5 Britons on Sunday  evening while the British soldiers were returning to their outpost in Sangeen  district of Helmand. Also Sunday, 2 NATO tanks were struck by landmine blasts,  killing the British soldiers on board in Tughi area of Sangeen district.  Likewise, at least 8 Americans and British were killed during an 8-hour long  clash Sunday prompting following an attack by the Mujahideen near district  bazaar in Tughi area of Sangeen district. , while two Mujahids,too, gave their  lives for Allah Almighty and another wounded in the encounter.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1181:eight-american-killed-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Eight Americans killed in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 01 February 2010 16:43 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 01 - Mujhideen of the Islamic Emirate in a surprise attack killed  8 American soldiers on Sunday in Helmand's Garmsir district. The report said the  attack had been carried out when the U.S soldiers were on a foot patrol in Nari  Drop area of this district in the early afternoon hours yesterday, adding the  attack was followed by a heavy airstrikes from the U.S troops, however, the  Mujahdeen sustained no casualties during the encounter and the bombardment.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
030230UTC Feb 10*  

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1184:six-dead-three-injured-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Six dead, three injured in Kandahar</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 02 February 2010 07:28 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 02 - On Tuesday a bast in Kandahar killed 3 soldiers of the  Afghan army and wounded another three in Yakh Chah area of Panjwaii district,  setting the their vehicle ablaze which is still on fire at the site. Likewise,  at least 3 Afghan soldiers died in the roadside bomb on Monday which ripped into  the foot patrol of the Afghan soldiers in the Zhari district of Kandahar  province.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1193:mujahideen-kill-15-soldiers-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 15 soldiers in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 02 February 2010 15:21 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELAMDN, Feb. 02 - Mujhideen of the Islamic Emirate killed about 15 soldiers of  Afghan army in Helmand on Monday night during a firefight which erupted after  the Mujahideen had carried out a surprise attack on the enemy's security posts  in Talibanu Numru area near the provincial capital, Lashkar Gah city. The deadly  battle in which 15 soldiers were killed as well as six wounded and some of the  enemy's vehicle were damaged broke out when the enemy's reinforcements from  Lashkar Gah were confronted with the Mujahideen ambuh following the Mujahideen  attack on the enemy's outposts, said the Mujahideen officials. At last, the  Mujahideen seized some weapons and ammunition in the firefight.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1194:mujahideen-attacks-and-bombings-in-helmand-kill-5-americans-5-local-soldiers&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen attacks and bombings in Helmand kill 5 Americans, 5 local soldiers</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 02 February 2010 15:58 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 02 - At least 5 Afghan soldiers took casualties in Helmand while  on foot patrol in Yazdah area of Marjah district on Monday when they encountered  a roadside bomb. Also Monday, some 5 American soldiers were killed in a landmine  exploding under their tank on the crossroads between the Malik Wazeer and  Tangano Gudar areas in Marjah district. These fatalities came as the  U.S.military confirmed the death of their two soldiers. In another news, the U.S  troops during a raid on the civilians houses last night held two innocent  civilians as captives in the Block area of Marjah district.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1189:british-tank-strikes-ieds-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> British tank strikes IED's in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 02 February 2010 10:31 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELAMD, Feb. 02 - A military tank of the British troops on Tuesday was blown up  in explosive devices setting off near the their tank which was traveling to  Sheen Kalay, a village located in Nad Ali district of Helmand Provence. The tank  was set on fire and the flames were rising from it, killing the Britons inside  the tank.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1196:three-dead-as-british-tank-explosive-devices-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Three dead as British tank hits explosive devices in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 02 February 2010 19:31 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 02 - There is recent report from Helmand province that at least 3  Britons were killed later in the evening on Tuesday as tank of the British  forces going over a bridge in the province's Sangeen district struck a roadside  bomb. The incident occurred in the Jowshali area of this district in which the  tank was set on fire, said the residents.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1185:blast-hits-ustank-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast hits U.S.tank in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 02 February 2010 07:39 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 02 - In the province's Garmsir district, a U.S. combat patrol tank  was hit by landmine blast early Monday evening while patrolling in Kofa area of  this district, causing the American soldiers to die who were on board. The  struck tank was reportedly burning till the early morning hours of Tuesday.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1192:blast-kills-5-dutch-soldiers-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast kills 5 Dutch soldiers in Uruzgan</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 02 February 2010 14:22 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Feb. 02 - On later Tuesday, at least five Dutch soldiers were killed in  Uruzgan when a one of thier armored patrol tanks was hit by landmine blast while  the Dutch was patrolling in the Kakrak near Tarin city. Shortly after the  incident tool place the helicopter was called in later in the evening to take  the causalities from the explosion site, said the residents.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1199:five-soldiers-killed-as-blast-hits-dutch-tank-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Five soldiers killed as blast hits Dutch tank in Zabul</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 02 February 2010 21:27 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Feb. 02 - At least 5 Dutch soldiers were killed and 2 other injured while  on patrol mission on Tuesday when their patrol tank was hit by a landmine blast  in Suri district of Zabul province. The incident took place on the road between  Omar Zu and Lwagi areas of this district in which a Dutch officer is said to be  among the dead.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
040135UTC Feb 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1209:roadside-bombing-kills-5-afghan-soldiers&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Roadside bombing kills 5 Afghan soldiers</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 03 February 2010 19:54 By Zabihullah Mujahid
HELMAND, Feb. 03 - About 5 Afghan soldiers were killed Wednesday in Helmand when  a roadside bomb struck the lead vehicle while a convoy of four military vehicles  was heading for a nearby outpost in Sheen Ghazian area of the Sangin district.  However, an officer of the Afghan army, who had been the main target of the  bombing, was, too, traveling in this convoy but there is no report on whether he  was killed or wounded.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1202:remote-controlled-bombings-in-helmand-kill-3-british-troops-1-translator-2-trained-dogs&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Remote-controlled bombings in Helmand kill 3 British troops, 1 translator, 2  trained dogs</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 03 February 2010 14:34 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 03 -In the earlier evening hours of Wednesday, a remote-controlled  bomb in Helamnd Killed 1 British soldiers along with their two trained dogs  while on demining operation in Gharagi area of Sarwaan Kala in Sangeen district.  Also Wednesday, at least 2 Britons and one of their translators were killed  while on patrol mission in Gharagi area of Sangeen district when their tank was  hit by a remote-controlled bomb in the later morning.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1203:two-british-troops-killed-some-injured-in-clashes-with-mujahideen-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two British troops killed, some injured in clashes with Mujahideen in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 03 February 2010 15:02 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
Helmand, Feb. 03 - On Later Wednesday, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate killed  at least two Britons and wounded a few in a clash with British who were backed  by Afghan forces which had erupted following Mujahideen offensive in Helmand's  Musa Kala district. The joint British-Afghan forces were forced to retreat after  suffering the above casualties during a half-hour long battle that took place in  Yateemchi area of this district.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1208:british-military-tank-exploded-by-roadside-bomb-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> British military tank exploded by roadside bomb in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 03 February 2010 19:29 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 03 - On earlier Wednesday, a British tank struck a landmine in  Helmand while going over a bridge in Jazi Mandah area of Now Zad district,  killing or wounding the Britons on board. The explosion was followed by an  attack from the Mujahideen causing more losses to the Britons. In another news,  on Tuesday, the U.S helicopters, on the road leading to Gerishk district near  Haji Mirza gas station, intercepted civilian vehicles, after making a landing  the U.S soldiers set fire to 2 vehicles taking 7 civilians as captives.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1207:blasts-in-zabul-blow-up-two-us-tanks-kill-3-americans&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blasts in Zabul blow up two U.S. tanks, kill 3 Americans</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 03 February 2010 18:22 By Zabihullah Mujahid
Zabul, Feb. 03 - A remote-control bomb on Wednesday morning hit a NATO tank  killing 3 foreign soldiers, likely to be Americans, and wounding another two in  Shamalzu district of Zabul where at tank of the U.S forces had been struck by a  landmine a day ago, on Tuesday.  Also Wednesday, later in the morning a  tank of the U.S troops was blown up in a blast in Barakzu area near Kalat city  of Zabul province.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
050210UTC Feb 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1213:the-impracticable-decision-of-the-london-conference&amp;catid=3:comments&amp;Itemid=4"> The Impracticable Decision of the London Conference</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/26370999/The-Impracticable-Decision-of-the-London-Conference"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>
<blockquote>.... We would like to declare to the conveners and donors of the London  conference that the leadership and Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate are not  like the mercenary rulers of the surrogate Kabul regime who are always ready to  willingly bear the stigma of treason by selling their faith, Jihad and the  country. The leadership and Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  have proved their decisive stance to all in the past eight years. During the  past eight years, the Islamic Emirate has not shown any willingness to reach  collusion with any party as regards the Jihad, the country and the people,  national and Islamic interest. Now, it is not ready to have any illegitimate,  valueless deal about the victory, which is near at hand ....</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1214:mujahideen-bombings-and-attacks-in-helmand-kill-5-us-soldiers-wound-some&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen bombings and attacks in Helmand kill 5 U.S soldiers, wound some</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 04 February 2010 09:28 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. - At least 5 U.S soldiers were killed and a dozen injured in  Helmand's Nad Ali district on Wednesday. According to the details, the Americans  came under attack as they were, earlier in the morning, dropped off by the  helicopter in the area where some 4 detonations ripped through, as a result of  the explosions and Mujahideen's attacks the above fatalities and casualties were  inflicted on the American troops throughout Wednesday. Meantime, a Mujahid as  well as a civilian were hurt during this operation. Later in the evening, the  U.S troops, having left the battle zone, were about to carry out fresh  operations against the Mujahideen elsewhere in this district in Khush Haal  village when they encountered another blast, while in the same area on Tuesday  morning (today) a landmine exploded to the Afghan-coalition forces while on a  demining operation. The report indicates, some 4 U.S and Afghan soldiers took  loss of life and injuries in both bombings.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1220:4-britons-take-loss-of-life-and-injures-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 Britons take loss of life and injures in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 04 February 2010 19:46 By Zabihullah Mujahid
HELMAND, Feb. 04 - On Thursday, four Brits were killed or injured in Helmand as  they came under Mujahideen attack while the British troops were on a mission to  launch operations a against Mujahideen Yaghu Chakan area of Musa Kala district.  The British soldiers, in the fighting backed by the US airstrikes, suffered  losses and fatalities who were forced to retreat to their base. However, two  Mujahideen have been wounded during the fighting and the airstrikes.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1218:3-us-coalition-tanks-destroyed-4-soldiers-killed-in-helmand-battle&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 U.S-coalition tanks destroyed, 4 soldiers killed in Helmand battle</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 04 February 2010 17:56 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 04 - There are reports from Helmand province that 3 military tanks  of the U.S coalition forces were targeted by the landmine blasts within an hour  of one another on Thursday during the offensive has been launched since  yesterday by the U.S-coalitions and Afghan troops in Khush hall Kalay, Group-e-Shash,  Sayedabad and Hazaarah Gano Kalay areas of the Province's Nad Ali district. The  report says the joint Afghan and coalition troops after suffering deadly  casualties and losses in Group-e-Shash and Sayedabad areas of this district have  retreated from the areas and relaunched fresh operations elsewhere in Khus Shall  Kalay area of Nad Ali district where the enemy's two tanks have been destroyed  and 4 soldiers were killed in the face-to-face fighting with the Mujahideen and  their bombings and where the battle was still going on till early evening hours  of Thursday. However, two Mujahideen have taken injures during the battle. Nad  Ali, a thickly-populated district of Helamand province, with exception of its  center and some surrounding deserts, has been under a complete control of the  Muhjahideen of the Islamic Emirate for about three years where, after haveing  fatal casualties and sever (sic) losses, the British and U.S troops have always  been repelled and their advances pushed back by the Mujahideen.  In fact,  Nad Ali like many other districts of Helmand province has turned out to have  been a grave yard for the Americans and Britons.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1219:two-dutch-8-afghan-soldiers-killed-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two Dutch, 8 Afghan soldiers killed in Uruzgan</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 04 February 2010 19:05 By Zabihullah Mujahid
URUZGAN, Feb. 04 - About two Dutch soldiers were killed on Thursday in an ambush  attack by the Mujahideen in Mari Abad near Tarin Kowt, capital of Uruzgan. Also  Thursday, 6 soldiers of ANA were killed or injured when their two vehicles of  military convoy were struck by IED's blasts near the center of Kajran district,  in Uruzgan province. "The enemy, as is usual, gave vent to their anger by  opening fire on innocent passers-by, wounding 4 civilians", said the residents.  Likewise, two Afghan soldiers were killed last night when their vehicle  encountered a roadside bomb in the Charchino district of this province.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1212:mujahideen-in-zabul-kill-six-afghan-soldiers&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Zabul kill six Afghan soldiers</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 04 February 2010 08:16 By Zabihullah Mujahid
ZABUL, Feb. 04 - Mujahideen on Wednesday evening killed 6 Afghan soldiers during  a one-hour long encounter in the Shah Jowi district of Zabul province. The  attack was carried out in Bazargan area of this district in which a heavy duty  bulldozer of the road making soldiers was targeted by the rocket strikes and  some of the enemy's arms and ammunition were seized by the Mujahideen.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
060225UTC Feb 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1229:bomb-kill-5-candains-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Bomb kills 5 Candains (sic) in Kandahar</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/26453865/Bomb-kills-5-Candains-in-Kandahar"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>


> *Friday, 05 February 2010 19:18 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, Feb. 05 - A remote-controlled bomb on Friday killed five Canadian  soldiers along with their trained dog in Zhari district of Kandahar province.  According to the regional Mujahideen, the remote-controlled bomb detonated while  the Canadian soldiers were trying to neutralize it which was powerful enough to  throw parts of their bodies away across the fields in Laku Khel area of this  district.*


<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1223:heavy-fighting-ongoing-in-helmnad&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy fighting ongoing in Helmnad (sic)</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 05 February 2010 10:33 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 05 - The face-to-face fighting in Helmand, which has been in  progress for the past three days, is still going on in Khush Hal village, Nad  Ali district on Friday. As per the report from the Helmand province, the joint  U.S-coalition-Afghan troops have gotten stuck in the area and they use airlift  to move both troops and supplies into and out of the encircled areas where the  Mujhaideen have laid landmines which have made it difficult for the enemy to  move out of the site. The report adds a mine-clearing tank was last night struck  by one of the planted landmines while on a mine clearance mission in the area,  which is the fourth tank that has been targeted by the landmine blasts for the  last three days.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1224:thre-britons-killed-one-injured-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Three Britons killed, one injured in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 05 February 2010 10:53 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 05 - At least three British soldiers were killed and another  wounded on Thursday when a roadside bomb ripped in their foot patrol in  Zangaliano area of Kajaki district, in Helmand province. A translator is said to  have been among the dead.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1228:4-britons-killed-1-mujahid-martyred-in-laskar-gah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 Britons killed, 1 Mujahid martyred in Laskar Gah</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 05 February 2010 18:59 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 05 - More than four British soldiers were killed and a dozen  injured in an encounter with the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate that had  erupted in Babaji area of Lashkar Gah city, according to the report from Helmand  province. Three Mujahideen were wounded, another embraced martyrdom during the  fighting that lasted five hours, the report added.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1231:mujahideen-fight-british-troops-in-musa-kala&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen fight British troops in Musa Kala</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 05 February 2010 20:17 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 05 - On Friday, a deadly battle broke between the Mujahideen of  the Islamic Emirate and the British troops in the Musa Kala district, Helmand  province. The fighting erupted earlier in the morning between Yateemchi and Lui  Kariz areas of this district while the British soldiers were preparing to carry  out offensive against the Mujahdieen. The Britons had hardly gotten out of their  base when they came under the Mujahideen's attack, inflicting fatal losses on  the British forces whose details of casualties are not clear yet. Meantime, one  of the Mujhids received injuries during the fighting.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
070040UTC Feb 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /> <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1232:kandahar-airfield-comes-under-missile-attack&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar airfield comes under missile attack</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 06 February 2010 05:54 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 06 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate on Friday launched missile  attack on the Kandahar airfield which is ranked second largest base of the U.S  and NATO troops. Four missiles struck the airfield causing the foreign troops  severe losses and deadly casualties, said the report. According to the  residents, the ambulances were seen rushing to the airfield to carry the  casualties to the hospital. It is to be said that this airfield has come under  attacks several times for the past 2 months. In fact, this airfield was targeted  by missile strikes last month when the Bulgarian Minister of Defense, Nikolay  Mladenov, visited Kandahar airfield. However, the U.S and NATO military,  concerning the losses of that attack, confirmed the death of their 2 soldiers,  saying 6 NATO soldiers were wounded.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1233:five-ana-soldiers-killed-in-helmand-four-take-injuries&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Five ANA soldiers killed in Helmand, four take injuries</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 06 February 2010 07:41 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 06 - A foot patrol of Afghan national army encountered a landmine  in the Province's Gerishk district on Friday whose casualties were being carried  by vehicle which was hit by another blast following the former explosion near  the site. Soon after the two explosions another group of soldiers approached the  scene to evacuate the dead and wounded from the both explosions who came under  direct attack by the Mujahideen near the Kumpirak area of this district.  According to the report from the Helmand province, some 5 soldiers of ANA were  killed and another four injured during the bombings and attack.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1234:helmand-bombings-inflict-fatalities-on-11-soldiers&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Helmand bombings inflict fatalities on 11 soldiers</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 06 February 2010 08:07 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 06 - A remote-controlled bomb on Saturday hit a military vehicle  of ANA between Haji Amin Shibli and Gari areas of Sangin district, Helmand  province. About 7 soldiers were killed or injured in the explosion, indicated  the report. Likewise, at least 4 Afghan soldiers were killed on Friday evening  as their vehicle was blown up by a roadside bomb near the district bazaar, in  Hadiri area of Sangin district.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1235:5-ustroops-killed-in-nad-ali-battle&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 U.S.Troops killed in Nad Ali battle</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 06 February 2010 08:28 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 06 - About five US soldiers were killed and some wounded on Friday  during an engagement with the Mujahdieen of the Islamic Emirate in Noorzu area  of the Province's Nad Ali district. The report said the the joint Afghan-U.S  coalition forces had suffered losses besides fatalities during the battle which  was backed by the U.S airstrikes, adding that a Mujahid, too, was wounded in the  fighting.  The massive American airstrikes caused the civilians heavy  losses and casualties, said the residents.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
072315UTC Feb 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1241:blast-in-helmand-kills-3-britons-injures-two&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast in Helmand kills 3 Britons, injures two</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 07 February 2010 08:29 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELAMD, Feb. 07 -A bomb last on Friday tore through the British soldiers,  killing 3 Britons and wounding two in Helmand Province's Musa Kala district on  Friday. The report said the British soldiers had been hardly out of their  outpost when they were hit by an explosion in Ahmad Khanzu area of this  district. Reportedly, a British officer was among the dead.</blockquote>
 <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1244:heavy-fighting-breaks-out-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy fighting breaks out in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 07 February 2010 14:45 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELAMD, 06 - A violent firefight erupted after the Mujahideen of the Islamic  Emirate attacked the the British foot troops who had been trying to neutralize a  landmine in Washerow village near Lashkar Gah, capital of Hellmand province on  Saturday noon. The British soldiers suffered loss of life and injuries in the  2-hour long gun battle, said the report from the area, giving no further details  of the number of the enemy's casualties. In another news, today a soldiers of  Afghan army surrendered handing over his weapon to Mujahdeen.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1245:mujahideen-kill-5-americans-injure-one-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 5 Americans, injure one in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 07 February 2010 15:18 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, 06 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate during an ambush attack followed  by a face-to-face to engagement with Americans on Saturday killed 5 U.S soldiers  as well as wounding one while the American foot soldiers were walking in a  street in Arghshtak area of Garmsir district, Helmand province. According to the  report, the U.S troops used both heavy and small arms fire causing the civilians  damages and casualties during the four-hour long fighting.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1246:us-military-convoy-attacked-in-marja&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> U.S military convoy attacked in Marja</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 07 February 2010 16:35 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, 07 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate on Saturday morning carried out  a missile attack on a U.S. military convoy in Dasht area of Marja district in  Helmand province. Three missiles struck the convoy, inflicting fatalities and  damages on the U.S troops, the report said, adding the very convoy which has  been in the Sistani area of Marja for over a week, was also attacked by the  Mujahideen yesterday. On the other hand, as per the announcement of the U.S  military made about a week ago, several thousand American, British and Afghan  troops have been stationed in the Dasht area of Marjah district and have  continuously been trying to carry on with their major military operations around  this district to take the city of Marja away from the Mujahideen but have every  time been repelled by the Mujahideen and their advance has been prevented by the  Mujahideen attacks and landmines.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1248:four-ana-soldiers-killed-injured-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Four ANA soldiers killed, injured in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 07 February 2010 17:50 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, 07 - A remote-controlled bomb hit a vehicle of Afghan army Saturday  near district bazaar in Sangin district of Helmand Province. Also on Saturday,  Mujhideen destroyed a vehicle of ANA an ambush attack in Shin Ghazian area of  Sarwan Kala in this district.
However, there no further details to determine the number of their casualties.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1249:mujahideen-kill-3-britons-in-helmand-injure-two&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 3 Britons in Helmand, injure two</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 07 February 2010 18:37 By Zabihullah Mujahid
HELMAND, 07 - Three British soldiers were killed and two wounded in an encounter  with the Mujahideen on Friday that unfolded after the Mujahideen had waylaid a  British military convoy in Namru area near Lashkar Gah. The battle lasted two  hours during which one of the Mujahideen's missiles struck the convoy of the  British troops causing them further damages and casualties.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
090210UTC Feb 10*
<hr>
<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr>
<hr /><a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1254:kandahar-airfield-hit-by-missile-strikes&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar airfield hit by missile strikes</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 08 February 2010 13:55 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, 08 - On later Sunday, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate conducted  missiles attack on Kandahar airfield which has been struck several times for the  past two months, according to the report from Kandahar province. Mujahideen, in  the early night hours of Sunday, fired missiles at the airfield, four of which  struck the targets within the airfield causing deadly losses and damages to the  enemy. The NATO and U.S military, however, announced that their 6 soldiers had  been injured with their 2 vehicles damaged during the last month's attack on  this airfield.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1257:six-soldiers-of-afghan-minion-army-killed-in-bombing-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Six soldiers of Afghan minion army killed in bombing Kandahar</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 08 February 2010 17:39 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
KANDAHR (sic), Feb. 08 - Some 6 soldiers of the puppet ANA were killed on Sunday  when a landmine tore apart their vehicle near Mir Bazaar in the Province's Dand  district, according to the report from Kandahar province. Afghan army, however,  confirmed the death of their 4 soldiers in the very bombing occurred in the Dand  district of Kandahar province.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1250:remote-controlled-bomb-in-helmand-kills-2-british-soldiers-as-well-as-wounding-two&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Remote-controlled bomb in Helmand kills 2 British soldiers as well as wounding  two</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 08 February 2010 08:14 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 08 - A remote-controlled bomb killed 2 British soldiers and  wounded another two in the early night hours of Sunday in the Helmand's Sangin  district. According to the details, the remote-controlled explosive devices tore  through a group of the British foot soldiers who were walking in the Mujeed  Chwok of this district.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1256:bombings-in-helmand-kill-5-us-troops-7-injure&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Bombings in Helmand kill 5 U.S troops, 7 injure</a> (sic)
<blockquote>Monday, 08 February 2010 17:03 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMADN (sic), Feb. 08 - A roadside bomb targeted a U.S patrol tank in Helmand's  Nad Ali district while the US soldiers were on a patrol mission on the road  between Shawl and Mataki areas of this district, on Sunday evening. The tank was  destroyed in the bombing, killing the American soldiers who were inside.  Likewise, Monday's bombings killed five U.S soldiers and wounded 7 in Nad Ali  district of this province. The report states a roadside bomb killed 1 U.S.  soldier besides wounding 2 others near Ghulam Yaha Shrine located in this  district, adding that soon after the first explosion, a second blast tore  through a group of American soldiers who had approached the scene to evacuate  the casualties caused by the former detonation. Some 4 soldiers were killed and  5 injured in the latter blast.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
100100UTC Feb 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1259n-the-so-called-re-integration&amp;catid=2:articles&amp;Itemid=3"> On the So-called Re-integration</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/26605615/On-the-So-called-Re-integration">PDF  at non-terrorist site</a>
<blockquote>.... Every time, the Islamic Emirate puts forward constructive proposals for  establishment of true peace in the country, the enemy reciprocates by cynical  wiles and colonialist tactics instead of coming with viable proposals.  Unfortunately, they have not learnt lesson from the past eight years when they  tried all tactics and wiles ....</blockquote>
<a href="http://alemarah.info/arabi/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=2045:2010-02-09-13-54-09&amp;catid=5:2009-03-12-06-25-17&amp;Itemid=17"> An explosion at a police car in the city of Kandahar</a> (Original in  Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/830B3">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 09 فبراير 2010 13:54 Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
The blast occurred on a car for the Ranger puppet police patrol in the suburb  fifth of Kandahar city. According to news Linker car was on their way to a road  intersection in the first of that city Vistahedvt a landmine planted by the  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate. Mine was blown machine remote control at exactly  eight o'clock in the morning (2010-02-9). Local time, resulting in the  destruction of the enemy car fully met the two soldiers were killed on the spot,  and another (3) other serious surgeries. An eyewitness from the parents: I have  not caused any harm civilians, with people in this incident.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1261:bombings-in-marjah-kill-4-us-soldiers-wounded-5&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Bombings in Marjah kill 4 U.S soldiers, wounded 5</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 09 February 2010 14:04 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 08 - On earlier Tuesday, at least four U.S soldiers were killed  and another five wounded in roadside bombings in Helmand who had been dropped  off by the helicopters in Trikh Naro area of Marjah district while on a mission  what the US and NATO military call U.K, U.S. embarking on Afghan campaign.  Shortly after the U.S. troops approached the site were hit by blasts who have  been caught in the area and retreated to the houses of the civilians, said the  residents.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1265:blast-tears-apart-british-tank-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast tears apart British tank in Helmand</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 09 February 2010 19:43 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELAMD (sic), Feb. 09 - On earlier Tuesday, a tank of the British troops got  struck by a roadside bombing in the province's Gerishk district that left the  tank wrecked, killing the soldiers who were on board. The incident happened in  Nihri Siraj area of this district where the helicopter was called in to evacuate  the casualties.</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1266:another-us-tank-hits-mujahideen-mine-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Another U.S tank hits Mujahideen mine in Marjah</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 09 February 2010 20:52 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 09 - There is another report from Kandahar province that a tank of  the American troops was targeted by a landmine yet again in Trikh Naro area of  Marjah district where a dozen of the U.S foot soldiers had been killed in the  bombings in the morning hours of Tuesday. In Tuesday's bombing the tank was  destroyed leaving all the U.S soldiers dead which forced the enemy to retreat  from the area whose weapons and other sensitive stuff besides the struck tank  fell into the hands of the Mujahideen. Furthermore, two tanks of the U.S forces  were destroyed in bombing last night with all their soldiers killed and injured  last night in Abdullah Qulf area of this district.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
110220UTC Feb 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.ansar1.info/showthread.php?t=19108">Peace Campaign  Hypes and the Rogu War-mongering</a>
<blockquote>.... The current combined war preparations of America, Britain and their  surrogates and their war plan to launch a vast offensive in some areas and  districts of Helmand province show that the peace slogans and the holding of  international conferences by the invaders were mere an eye-wash or these forums  were, in fact, part of war stratagems. They want to utilize the said forums and  propaganda for war-mongering purposes and thus mobilize the opinion of the  public of the world in favor of their militarist goals ....</blockquote>
<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Feb10/10-02-10.htm"> Four US and British invaders tanks destroyed in Marjah </a>
<blockquote>Four tanks of the joint UK-US invading terrorists were targeted in separate  blasts between Marjah and Nad Ali districts of Helmand province, on Wednesday.  According to the details, two consecutive blasts tore apart two tanks of the US  and British invaders forces near Sistani desert in Marjah district.

A little over half an hour after the former incident occurred two other tanks of  the British and American invading terrorists were hit by landmine blasts while  the invading terrorists were on a combined patrol mission between Trikh Nawar  and Tangano Gudar in Marjah district. The US helicopters, following the  incidents, landed the area to evacuate the dead and wounded from the explosion  sites, said the local Mujahideen from the area.

Similarly, on Tuesday, two of the US invaders tanks were destroyed in bombings  near Sistani desert located at a distance of about 10 kilometer from Marjah  district, where several thousands of the US, UK and puppet army terrorists are  stationed to fight the Mujahideen.

In another incident, the other day, at least two American invading terrorists  were killed in a clash with the Mujahideen in Hazarahagano area of Marjah  district. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Feb10/10-02-10.htm"> British invading terrorists sustain fatal losses in Helmand battles </a>
<blockquote>There are reports from Helmand province that there have been fierce clashes  between the Mujahideen and the British invading terrorists in the Province's  Musa Kala and Nad Ali districts on Wednesday. The report stated the fighting  broke out later in the morning as the British invading terrorists were out of  their base on a mission to launch operation against the Mujahideen in Yateemchi  are of Musa Kala district, adding the British invading terrorists had sustained  fatalities and casualties during the 3-hour long fighting but it gave no further  details of how manly had been killed or injured.

Also on Wednesday, Mujahideen were engaged in a fierce fighting with the Britons  in Babaji area of Nad Ali district near Laskar Gah, in which the British  invading terrorists fired several shells, some of which struck the houses of the  civilians causing them sever losses. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
120010UTC Feb 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://202.71.102.68/%7Ealfaloj/vb/showthread.php?t=102694">The  outbreak of violent clashes with British troops in MusaQala</a> (Original  in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/8c04O">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Zabihollah (Mujahid) - 11/2/2010
We received the news of the Helmand province that took place throughout the day  today clashes between Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and British soldiers in the  Directorate of Musa Qala. According to the official jihadi in his report, the  violent clashes took place before noon today in the "Togi Mande" in that  Directorate, began when the enemy soldiers in a series of operations against the  militants in the region. The source adds: Clashes continued until noon, killing  one soldier and wounding Crusader (3) other surgeries, and sheep Mujahideen  bullets, bullets, and stores left from the deceased soldier on the battlefield.  In another independent report aimed at a tank to enemy forces detonated a  landmine planted at approximately the second and a half, and yesterday afternoon  local time in the same area while moving from position to another. The tank was  destroyed completely, killing all on board were killed.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
131400UTC Feb 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.hanein.info/vb/showthread.php?t=157435">Declaration of  war on Marjh excited horn and Jihad in the nation</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/8iKvN">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>.... Enemy aims of creating a pressure on the Afghans, and the manifestation of  victory, but thankfully, the Lord Almighty to make recruited always destroy  them, and make them reach the desired results, this time, too, was accompanied  by propaganda unsatisfactory results with it ....</blockquote>
<a href="http://www.hanein.info/vb/showthread.php?t=157456">Marjh: the  destruction of 7 armored vehicles and vehicles for the enemy in 3 hours</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/8iJV7">Google English translation</a>
<blockquote>Reports reaching here from Helmand province, as in a period of three hours  destroyed (7) armored vehicles and military vehicles for mines planted by the  enemy. News adds destroyed yesterday (3) armored vehicles of the occupying  forces as a result of explosive devices, when a military patrol to pass near the  intersection of the "King of the Minister," and destroyed four military vehicles  as a result of enemy mine explosions sequentially in the areas of "Servants of  God Gulf" and "Bulan" The Mujahideen of the region reported that the armored  vehicles and seven vehicles were completely destroyed, and where the enemy  suffered heavy casualties dead and wounded, with no precise information about  the numbers. He answered one of the leaders in the region mujahideen brother /  Motasem site to a question following the emirate by phone: What is the current  situation in the region? The fact that they claim the enemy Sddoa all the ways  out of the Mujahideen militants surrounded the area and now? Said: Praise be to  God all our fighters patrolled their positions in the different points of Marjh,  and are prepared to meet all kinds of enemy attacks with the help of God  Almighty, the enemy's claim about the siege of the mujahideen. Not unfounded and  naked truth, the enemy has begun in the war propaganda, psychological and aims  to inspire the moral of its soldiers the collapsed morally. For full control of  the Mujahideen Marjh, and still a large number of militants arriving from other  areas to view Marjp operations and make sacrifices. Has not been able so far to  enter the enemy infantry soldiers to the central regions under the control of  the Mujahideen, and they are moving in the desert areas around the Marjh so far,  the Mujahideen are holed up on a regular basis in all places of interest, and  brush the mines and improvised explosive devices on all roads Marjh, wherever  the enemy targeted mine action land, have been destroyed throughout the day  yesterday (7) armor and vehicles for the enemy in the areas of intersection of  the king and the minister, and worshipers of God Gulf, and Bulan. I trust the  divine victory, God willing, will defeat the enemy in this battle is already  raging as lost in its predecessors. He told the brother / Motasem Mujahideen  casualties: The enemy forces yesterday's severe aerial bombardment in the  region, killing one Mujahid, and wounding three others Bgroj, thankfully there  is no other losses in the ranks of the mujahideen.</blockquote>
Taliban Event Statements on OP Moshtatak, via <a href="http://www.hanein.info/">www.hanein.info</a>:  <a href="http://www.hanein.info/vb/showthread.php?t=157507">Arabic</a> - <a href="http://is.gd/8iJxi">Google English</a>
<blockquote>Marjp: repel enemy attacks, and forced to retreat in 5 places
Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - According to reports from the Department Marjh  Nad Ali in Helmand that the mujahideen had repelled all day today operations of  the enemy soldiers occupying Althabp in five points and forced them to retreat.  The source adds: repel Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate heroes afternoon attack  enemy forces on foot and armored units backed by the Air Force, back in the "Karez  in vain" and "the intersection of the king and the minister" and "Seven" and "Sistani"  and "slaves of God Gulf", which falls all in the most amusing Marjh. Mujahideen  in the region, says: The enemy forces intend to day incursion into areas Marjh  Unlike previous days, and every time and every point I came on foot and armored  troops facing attacks by the Mujahideen, who used heavy weapons, machine guns,  forcing the enemy to retreat from the areas mentioned. Officials report the  jihadists in their report Linker: today in clashes that continued throughout  Alnharguetl (7) soldiers as occupiers, and a number of others were by severe,  Mujahid was shot and only one, and destroyed three homes for the people. In a  report, another independent, and along these attacks, two explosions are  particularly acute at the convoy of the Israeli occupation forces stalled in the  "schemes Poulain" on a road between Hkurgah statehood and the Marjh, which  Mistoagafp for several days in the region result of attacks by the Mujahideen,  where he signed one of the blasts on a tank the enemy and the second of those  soldiers who were getting killed and wounded from the armored destroyer. Add  news perished in the two successive blasts (3) soldiers as occupiers and a dog  trainer, and injured (4) other serious surgeries.

Heavy battle continued all day today near the center of Nad Ali
Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - The Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Helmand  province, in their report about the continuing battle Linker face to face  between them and the occupation forces throughout the day today near the center  of the Directorate of Nad Ali. The daily battle broke out at about ten o'clock  in the morning on the road to the Directorate of Gereshk in the "Louis Mande"  When the enemy forces began operations against the militants in the region. The  source adds: In this battle, which lasted until the age now incurring losses on  the enemy as well as the physical loss of life as well. Says the Mujahideen in  the region: At the end of the day when you understand the enemy forces back from  the region, targeting severe die in a row, which resulted in the death and  injury (5) soldiers as occupiers others. Recalls that of the dead officer as  well. Notably, a battle ensued in the north of the Directorate, while continued  throughout the day and the day hit-and-run operations in the Marjh south of the  Directorate.

The destruction of a police car in an explosion near Gereshk
Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - An explosion at a police car near the center  of the Directorate of Gereshk in Helmand. According to the paper, type of car  hit a police Ranger mine in the ground about ten o'clock in the morning local  time when it was on its way to its point security in the area, "said Barry,"  near the center of the Directorate. Carried out by a mine explosion was under  control on the remote control, destroying the car completely, leaving one (4)  soldiers were killed and a fifth injured surgeries severe. Recalls that among  the dead, deputy commander of one of the points of security as well.

4 killed in blast Bjursck Danes
Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - An explosion on the occupying forces in the  region, "Zembli" Department Gereshk in Helmand. According to the paper Linker,  The blast occurred at around noon this afternoon when he tried to render the  enemy soldiers mines planted by the Mujahideen in the region, they exploded the  mine. This was in the powerful explosion (4) Danes soldiers were killed and  another wounded were by severe. Among the dead officer as well. In another  independent news, at approximately the third carried out an armed attack on  soldiers internal customers standing in front of their point of security in the  region, "Mulla Adam Neckh" Bjugk Directorate Sngen vicinity of Gereshk, killing  one soldier and wounding another surgeries.

The ranks of the dead and wounded enemy in a powerful explosion Directorate  buttons (Zhari) 
Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - We received the news of Kandahar province as a  result a powerful explosion killed and wounded in the military client in the  Directorate of two buttons. According to the paper at about nine o'clock  Saturday morning local time puppet army soldiers tried to invalidate a large  mine planted by the Mujahideen, where they exploded the mine. Least (5) soldiers  were killed on the spot, and another (4) other surgeries severe. Say the  mujahideen from the region: after the incident were called in helicopters to the  explosion scene to transport the injured and the dead in the scene were still  inclosed by the enemy. The architect of the dead alien who has had long  experience in the avoidance of mines.

The bombing of the U.S. base in Kandahar city with rockets
Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - The rocket attack at about ten o'clock this  morning for the American Center in the city of Kandahar, which had previously  been a residence of the faithful may God protect him. According to the paper, a  rocket landed on the residential buildings of the American forces and fell on  car workshop, where the enemy suffered losses as well as physical casualties as  well, and immediately after the attack helicopters were called to the Center for  the dead and injured. At the news of another independent target a large number  of soldiers occupied an explosion in the very cemetery Nakhuni Bnjuaii  Department when they move from one area to another. Carried out by a landmine  incident was blown up on the remote control, which resulted in the death of (3)  soldiers as occupiers and wounded (5) other serious surgeries. Little among the  dead, their evidence of internal client as well.

The dead and wounded as a result the ranks of the enemy 3 explosions in  Uruzgan
Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - The dead and wounded among the enemy all day  today as a result of three powerful explosions in the Directorate of State  Jargeno Uruzgan. According to the paper, a powerful explosion on Tuesday  afternoon the infantry soldiers as occupiers near the center of the Directorate  Jargeno while they were traveling on foot from one location to another,  resulting in the death and injury (3) soldiers as occupiers. The second  explosion took place at nine in the morning the infantry soldiers in the region,  "Marie-Abad," near the city of Trinkot the state capital, killing two soldiers  as occupiers. And the third carried out the attack at about midday on the  twelfth day in a nearby explosion of a second occupation soldiers while they  were trying to dismantle a land mine. Has been (4) soldiers are occupiers were  killed in the blast and a number of others were by severe.

6 soldiers killed by an explosion of border guards in Zabul
Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - An explosion on a car Ranger soldiers guard the  border in the Directorate of Cmzay state of Zabul. The news item: car hit the  soldiers at about nine o'clock this morning in the "Znzir" in that while the  Directorate was en route from her point security "Spenki" towards the center of  the Directorate. This car was destroyed in the powerful explosion, which killed  (6) soldiers of the Frontier Brigade and were among the dead officer as well.  Residents say: The scene is still closed by the soldiers of the enemy, but does  not allow anyone near him.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
132310UTC Feb 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://www.hanein.info/vb/showthread.php?t=157531">"Emirate  Taliban / news report said Saturday, 13/2/2010"</a> via <a href="http://www.hanein.info/">www.hanein.info</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/8kpb9">Google English translation</a>


> *The destruction of two tanks of American occupation forces in ناوه*
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 13/2/2010
> Destroyed tanks of the occupying forces of America by improvised explosive  devices in the Directorate of ناوه in Helmand. According to the news Linker  tanks targeted a military convoy of U.S. forces accompanied by helicopters in  the air, improvised explosive device this morning in the "lost-Abad," Department  ناوه on the road stretches between the Hkurgah statehood and the Marjh, which  was on its way towards that region. Aldbaptin have been destroyed completely,  killing all on board were American soldiers's (10) soldiers on the spot.  Mujahideen says the region: The enemy closed place incidents and a large number  of troops occupiers now busy collecting the bodies of their fellow soldiers, and  still the flames of fire shoot up Aldbaptin destroyers.
> 
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
142245UTC Feb 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1278:blasts-blow-up-two-us-tanks-kills-a-dozen-americans-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blasts blow up two U.S tanks, kills a dozen Americans in Marjah</a> 
<blockquote>Sunday, 14 February 2010 17:16 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELAMD, Feb. 14 - Blasts in Helman's Nad Ali district targeted two of the U.S  tanks on Saturday morning while the joint U.S-Afghan troops were trying to make  their way into Marjah. Both tanks were destroyed in bombings, killing at least a  dozen U.S soldiers whose corpse were carried away by the helicopter in Abdulla  Qulf area of Marjah.</blockquote>
  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1279:yet-again-bomb-hits-us-tank--kills-some-americans-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Yet again bomb hits U.S tank , kills some Americans in Marjah</a> 
<blockquote>Sunday, 14 February 2010 17:18 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELAMDN, Feb. 14 - There is a recent report from Helmand province that a dozen  U.S terrorist soldiers were killed and injured in Marjah as a third U.S tanks  was blown apart by landmine blast Saturday, resulting in destroying the tank  hours after the former two tanks had been hit in Abdullah Qulf area of Marjah.  The incident took place near Marjah, a route which has been blacked off by the  Mujahideen for the past few days, which is an entrance route for the U.S  terrorist troops and allies to Marjah through which the enemy has tried many  times to make their way into Marjah but their every advance was pushed back by  the Mujahideen and the U.S, NATO and Afghan troops after suffering fatal losses  and sever damages have been forces to flee several times so for.</blockquote>
  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1281:mujahideen-kill-7-americans-destroy-3-us-tanks-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 7 Americans, destroy 3 U.S tanks in Marjah</a> 
<blockquote>Sunday, 14 February 2010 17:33 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELAMDN, Feb. 14 - At least seven of the U.S soldiers, those dropped by the  helicopter at Du Tanianu area of Marjah the other day, were killed during an  attack by the Mujahideen on Sunday noon. According to the report from Helmand  province, dozens of the Americans, being caught in a compound,whose escape was  closed off by the Mujahdeen , were attacked and seven of them were killed,  while the rest of the Americans managed to flee from the area leaving some of  their stuff and other things behind which were taken by the Mujahideen.  elsewhere in Helmand, the joint U.S-NATO-Afghan troops attack was repelled in  Sefen area of Marja on Saturday. Also Sunday, blasts targeted two of the U.S  tanks, killing the American soldiers inside the tanks in Shawl localed in Marjah  area of Nad Ali.</blockquote>
  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1282:mujahideen-inflict-heavy-fatalities-and-losses-on-joint-us-nato-afghan-troops-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen inflict heavy fatalities and losses on joint US-NATO-Afghan troops in  Marjah</a> 
<blockquote>Sunday, 14 February 2010 18:14 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 14 - Mujahideen, during face-to-face battles, killed 36 soldiers  of the U.S, NATO and Afghan forces besides destroying their 7 tanks through much  of Saturday in Marjah area of Nad Ali district, Helmand province. The report  from Helmand province says shortly after having been dropped by the helicopters  at Lowi Char Rahi, Block Now and some other points, the combined U.S and Afghan  troops were drawn into face-to-face fighting as they came under Mujahideen  immediate attacks. after meeting with the Mujahideen's strong resistance and  suffering fatal casualties and sever losses, the enemy forces retreated from  battle ground. Some 25 foreign and local soldiers were killed and dozens wounded  during the fighting whose some of the corpses were lying across the battle  ground till the early evening hours of Saturday. Elsewhere in Helmand province,  about 7 tanks of U.S forces were destroyed apart from their loss of life and  injuries during the fighting with the Mujahideen and their bombings which  occurred in Wakil Wazir and Sefen areas Marjah. Also Saturday, eleven US and  Afghan soldiers were killed and a dozen wounded during the Mujahideen's bombings  and face-to-face engagement that has been going on throughout Saturday in  Abdullah Qulf area of Marjah. However, 4 Mujahideen embraced martyrdom and 7  injured during the engagements and airstrikes that were continuing through much  of the day.</blockquote>
  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1283:muajhideen-repel-joint-us-nato-afghan-force-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Muajhideen repel joint U.S-NATO-Afghan force in Marjah</a> 
<blockquote>Sunday, 14 February 2010 19:23 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELAMDN, Feb. 14 - The advances of the U.S and its allies backed by Afghan  troops were pushed back and the Mujahideen got upper hand in Marjah, Nad Ali  district of Helmand province, on Sunday. The report says the U.S-led joint  Afghan-U.S troops, stationed in the desert area of Marjah for the last few days,  came under Mujahideen attack as they were out on operation against Mujahideen,  adding the attack promoted a one-hour long battle in Abdullah Qulf area of  Marjah, causing the the coalitions to run away after having suffered sizable  fatalities and lasses. Likewise, a night before, a roadside bomb killed at least  3 U.S soldiers and wounded other 4 while they were on patrol in the same area of  Marjah.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
160040UTC Feb 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><em><a href="http://www.hanein.info/vb/showthread.php?t=157817">"Emirate  Taliban / Helmand Marjh: news about the attacks of the enemy - 15/2/2010"</a></em> via <a href="http://www.hanein.info/">www.hanein.info</a> (Original in Arabic) - <a href="http://is.gd/8sOMT">Google English translation</a>


> *U.S. occupiers took revenge against the general public in Marjh*
> Date: 15/2/2010
> Three days ago, a fierce battle is continuing to Marjh, NATO and the U.S.  territories face and the face of strong resistance by the Mujahideen, with each  passing day, the enemy suffered heavy losses in lives and Mbatp a result of  attacks by improvised explosive devices, has received more than (25) soldiers  were killed in the occupied the first day of operations as a result of direct  attacks and improvised explosive devices in the areas of: Louis being Rahe, Crow  Jarrahi, worshipers of God Gulf, the king and the minister being Rahe, and  Seven, have been destroyed (9) of their vehicles in the military the same day,  enemy soldiers were tired of the Mujahideen resistance , and have lost the  ability of resistance fighters and Mwagthm strikes, so they started taking  revenge of the public from the people and villages and houses, throwing heavy  artillery and mortar shells intensively, and raid the homes of people in a  barbaric and brutal, resulting in the martyrdom of (17) of defenseless  civilians, only yesterday. Came in a flash the martyrdom of U.S. soldiers (5) of  the defenseless people, attacked late Monday night to a village in the  "continental echo" Bmarjh brutally, when searching a house for the people killed  five innocent people of whom opened fire their machine guns directly. Witnesses  say that the martyrs were all civilians, poor people. The soldiers also arrested  Americans monsters (15) members of the innocent people of the village and took  them to their posts. Also yesterday, firing Qmaev random occupation forces  killed (12) members of one family due to the infection rocket-propelled grenade  on their house. He admitted the enemy and get away with this insolence. The  Committee stated the Red Cross in Helmand before the attack that it expected  heavy casualties among civilians in the U.S. attack on Marjp, in contrast to  this expectation, announced Alomrikiyp and British troops that their undertaking  not to the detriment of the individual and one of the civilians. Here we see  that during two days of fighting, the martyrdom of the crusader forces the above  numbers of innocent civilians.
> 
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
170025UTC Feb 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1300:colonialist-motives-behind-marjah-operations&amp;catid=2:articles&amp;Itemid=3"> Colonialist Motives Behind Marjah Operations</a> 
<blockquote>Tuesday, 16 February 2010 12:14 Sahar
It is now for one week that the invading enemy have launched military operations  named “ together” against Mujahideen in Marjah, a part of Nad Ali district,  Helmand province. They have put more than 15,000 American, NATO and the hireling  Afghan troops against a minuscule number of Mujahideen in the area. More than 60  helicopters, armed with hellfire missiles, and hundreds of tanks are taking part  in the operation.

Marja has remained in the hands of Mujahideen for the last few years. Other  parts of Helmand province like Baghiran, Dishu, and Washer districts are already  under the administration of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan. So question  rises why the enemy chose Marjah, a small area, to launch operations.  Ostensibly, the enemy say that they want to put pressure on Taliban to accept  the government terms of re-integration and reconciliation announced at the end  of London Conference on 28th of last month. In fact, Marjah is a geopolitically  important area because it borders on Baluchistan, Pakistan where China has a  vast developmental project in the shape of Gwadaer seaport.

The invading America wants to control the transit way to Gwader in order to  ensure a short-cut for supply of its logistics which are now shipped through  Karachi sea port, Pakistan and through Tajikistan to the north of Afghanistan.  They also want stymie Chinese involvement in the Gwadar project. Similarly, in  light of the new round of the politically tense situation between Washington and  Tehran over uranium enrichment and Iran’s missiles program, the White House  wants to install new espionage equipments in Mrjah close to the Iranian border.  In addition to this , British invaders have been extracting uranium in Sangin  district which is fraught with raw uranium.

Local Mujahideen say, the British invading forces have brought heavy excavation  equipments to the district for extraction of uranium in Sangin.

The British are also involved in drug trafficking in Helmand province. They are  secretly taking heroin in British planes to black markets in Europe. No  question, the war fought under the name of terrorism has other political and  economic motives including expansionist goals rather than the so-called  announced War on Terror. However, the Afghani Mujahideen have been sacrificing  their lives to ensure independence of their country and put an end to the  colonialist game started under the unjustified reasons and causes.

Despite the media fanfare and partial reporting of the Western media, Mujahideen  of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in Marjah have besieged the enemy troops.  Fresh reports from the area say: “ In fact, the invading forces have made no  spectacular advancement since the beginning of the operations. They have  descended from helicopters in limited areas of Marjah and now are under siege.

The invaders are not able to come out of their ditches. Wherever they intend to  move, they come under severe attacks of Mujahideen and face explosions of  planted mines. Then they retreat hastily. The enemy troops have lost their  morale. The local people are beholding the foreign troops crying loudly. “

We want all freedom- loving forces in the world to support the legitimate cause  of the Afghan Mujahideen led by the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan and save the  humane values from the claws of colonialism. Right now, the occupying forces are  trampling down on human dignity, freedom, security and values under the farcical  name of terrorism.</blockquote>
<hr />  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1301:enemy-entangled-in-marjah&amp;catid=2:articles&amp;Itemid=3"> Enemy Entangled in Marjah</a> 
<blockquote>Tuesday, 16 February 2010 12:22 administrator
After the beginning of the military operation in Marja by the invaders, their  advancement has been stalled by local Mujahideen in the area. According to  reports, Mujahideen have started coordinated tip and run operations against the  enemy not only in Marja but also in all other districts of Helmand province.  According to Yousef Ahmadi, spokesman of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,  Mujahideen attacked enemy forces at Loi Char Rahi, Block Nokaro Char Rahi and  Camp areas. They are under siege now. The enemy wanted their infantry to join  air-borne marines descended behind the lines. But Mujahideen, using there past  experience, foiled the enemy efforts and besieged them. In another attack in  Safun and Wakil Wazir areas, Mujahideen destroyed 7 tanks of the enemy and  killed 25 invaders. Report further say that Mujahideen are attacking enemy  mobile patrol all throughout the area as per tactical plan already worked out by  Mujahideen. The Mujahideen also penetrated into areas behind the enemy places of  gatherings and they are attacking them from the back. Earlier, enemy launched  attacks from the side of Nawar and Shirn Jan Char Rahi but they faced planted  land mines and lost a number of tanks and anti-mine vehicles. Similarly, in  Aibadullah Qulp, Shamlan and Qari Sadi areas, near the center of Majah, enemy  troops were killed as a result of incessant guerillah attacks of Mujahideen and  planted mines. The Mujahideen have deployed special martyrdom-seeking teams in  all areas of the enemy gathering. Local commanders of Mujahideen are  implementing the vast and long-term tactical plan of attacks hammered out by the  military commission of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan. The aim is to  entangle the enemy in long-term battles. Mujahideen are coordinating their  operations on the basis of the war plan. Ironically, the enemy is exacting  revenge on the civilians after facing defeat at the hand of the Mujahideen. They  attack villages and people houses with mortar rounds and missiles. So far enemy  have martyred 17 civilians in two separate incidents. 12 civilians were killed  in a blind missile attack on residential area while, in a night raid on Qari  Sadi village, near the center of Marja, enemy troops opened fire on members of a  family, killing five persons on the spot. Later, they took 15 innocent villagers  to their bases.</blockquote>
<hr />  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1294:14-us-military-tanks-destroyed-in-nad-ali-district-through-monday&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 14 U.S military tanks destroyed in Nad Ali district</a> 
<blockquote>Tuesday, 16 February 2010 07:33 By Zabihullah Mujahid
HELAMD (sic), Feb. 16 - Yet again five military tanks of the US troops were  destroyed in separate incidents in Nad Ali district of Helmand, on Monday.  According to the report, three tanks of a huge U.S military convoy of the tanks  while traveling from Shorab to the center of this district were struck by  landmine explosions in Dasht area while the latter two were targeted in by  bombings in Lowi Mandah area of this district.
The detonations occurred within an hours destroying all five tanks with U.S  soldiers dead who were on board. In fact, 14 tanks of the U.S troops have been  eliminated in separate incidents in different parts of Nad Ali most of them in  Marjah through Monday.</blockquote>
  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1295:nine-policemen-killed-in-gerishk-battle-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Nine policemen killed in Gerishk battle in Helmand</a>

<blockquote>Tuesday, 16 February 2010 09:07 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 16 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, during a vast operation on  Monday Killed 9 policemen as well as wounding dozens in Helmand'd Gerishk  district. Our report indicates during the three-hour long operation, Mujahideen  attacked some police posts in Rauf Khan Shili, Naw Zad Adah ( bus station ) and  Mahbas areas of this district, while one of the police ranger vehicles was left  on fire after being hit by the rocket fire. adding that two of the commanders  were ,reportedly, among the dead.</blockquote>
  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1296:three-britons-killed-one-injured-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Three Britons killed, one injured in Helmand</a> 
<blockquote>Tuesday, 16 February 2010 09:34 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELAMD (sic), Feb. 16 -In a vast operation, Mujahideen attacked British outposts  and bases in Sangeen district of Helmand on Sunday.  As per details  Mujahideen carried out simultaneous attacks on British troops in eight points in  Sangeen district consisting of Majidack Chowck, Char Deh, Hamaam, Charkhaino  Mandah, Haji Lal Jan Sarai, Charkhakian Mandah, Mulah Adam Nik Ziyarat, Shin  Ghazian, causing the British troops huge losses and fatalities but there are no  further details to confirm how many were killed or injured during this  operation.
Meantime during the attacks, one of the British tanks was hit by landmine  explosion, killing three Britons and injured another four.</blockquote>
  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1297:american-terrorist-troops-marry-11-innocent-civilians-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> American terrorist troops martyred 11 innocent civilians in Helmand</a> 
<blockquote>Tuesday, 16 February 2010 09:52 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMANDM (sic), Feb. 16 - There are reports from Helmand province that the U.S.  terrorist forces left 11 civilians matyred in the province's Wahir district on  Monday. According to the details, at least four civilians were martyred in the  outskirt of Wahir district when a U.S helicopter targeted their vehicle in the  desert between Babuk and Goran areas, while 6 others fell victim to the U.S  airstrikes after a little over an hour who had reached the area to evacuate the  4 martyrs from the area.  Likewise, the eleventh civilian was martyred near  the same area when his vehicle was hit by the U.S airstikes fired from the  helicopter. All the eleven people were the innocent civilians who had gone to  Farah's Dil Aram district, a neighboring district, to get some groceries and  other foodstuff while returning fell victim to the U.S airstrikes, said the  residents.</blockquote>
  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1303:blast-kills-three-americans-wounds-two-near-lashkar-gah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast kills three Americans, wounds two near Lashkar Gah</a> 
<blockquote>Tuesday, 16 February 2010 14:35 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 16 - A remote-controlled bomb on Tuesday killed 3 U.S soldiers and  injured two others in Helmand's Nad Ali district. According to the report, the  remote-controlled bomb tore through a group of the U.S on foot soldiers in  Changiri area of this district near provincial capital, Lashkar Gah, in which  one their translators resident of Kabul city was, too, killed besides the  Americans.</blockquote>
  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1305:american-chinook-helicopter-shot-down-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> American Chinook helicopter shot down in Marjah</a> 
<blockquote>Tuesday, 16 February 2010 15:57 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 16 - One of the U.S military Chinook-like helicopters while trying  to airlift the foodstuff to Americans who have been surrounded and their escape  routes closed off by the Mujahideen, was shot down Monday the wreckage of whose  is still lying scattered at the site near Lui Charahi in Marjagh. The report  indicates the helicopter was set on fire soon after in was shot and fell down in  minutes, however, the details of the dead in the incident are unclear.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
180325UTC Feb 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1306:more-fatalities-and-losses-inflicted-on-us-led-coalition-forces-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> More fatalities and losses inflicted on U.S-led coalition forces in Marjah</a> 
<blockquote>Wednesday, 17 February 2010 07:57 By Zabihullah Mujahid
HELMAND, Feb. 16 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate Tuesday launched an attack  on U.S soldiers surrounded by the Mujahideen who have closed off all the escape  routes of the U.S soldiers in Kariz Sadi and Awbu Zwandu areas in Marjah. About  3 Americans were killed and 2 injured during the 3-hour long fighting, while a  Mujahid embraced martyrdom when the U.S helicopter bombed the areas heavily.   Also Tuesday, a roadside bomb tore apart a U.S tank in Karu Charahi of Marjah,  killing the soldiers inside the tank.</blockquote>
  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1307:5-us-led-coalition-soldiers-killed-4-injured-in-lashkar-gah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 U.S-led coalition soldiers killed, 4 injured in Lashkar Gah</a>

<blockquote>Wednesday, 17 February 2010 08:00 By Qari Yusuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 16 - On earlier Tuesday, at least 5 U.S-led coalition soldiers  were killed and 4 others injured while on an operation to launch operation  against Mujahideen when they came under Mujahidee's attack in Bababji-related  area located in the outskirt of Lashkar Gah, capital of Helmand province. Also  Tuesday, a dozen of the U.S soldiers were killed when their tank was hit by  landmine blast near the same area in Mulah Akhund Ziyarat.</blockquote>
  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1308:americans-terrorist-forces-martyr-8-civilians-including-women-injure-a-dozen&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Americans terrorist forces martyr 8 civilians including women, injure a dozen</a> 
<blockquote>Wednesday, 17 February 2010 10:12 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 17 - A civilian riding a motorbike with a women siting behind in  Helmand fell victim to the U.S airstikes fired from a helicopter in Block Now  area of Marjah causing both civilians to embrace martyrdom on Tuesday. Also  Tuesday, five civilians were injured besides a women and man being martyred in  Marjah when a U.S mortar shell landed in their house. According to the  civilians, all the dead and injured were innocent civilians being martyred in  the U.S ground and air strikes. Similarly,on Tuesday, five civilians were  martyred and a dozen injured in the U.S small and heavy arms fire in Kandahar,  on Tuesday.  These incidents came after the U.S and NATO military confirmed the death of the  15 soldiers in Marjah, that is, the U.S troops resorted to killing defenceless  and innocent civilians so as to revenge their shameful defeat against the  Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate.</blockquote>


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
201350UTC Feb 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1317:bombings-in-kandahar-kill-5-local-and-foreign-soldiers&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Bombings in Kandahar kill 5 local and foreign soldiers</a>  - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/27087100/Bombings-in-Kandahar-kill-5-local-and-foreign-soldiers"> PDF at non-terrorist site</a>


> *Thursday, 18 February 2010 14:16 By Qari Yusouf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, Feb. 18 - A blast Wednesday killed 3 foreign soldiers, likely to have  been Canadians, in Kandahar Zhari district. According to the report, their  military convoy of tanks was traveling near the center of Zhari district as the  lead tank struck one of the planted mines that left the tank wrecked and killed  the soldiers. In another incident, on a landmine set off killing two soldiers of  Afghan army while the soldiers were trying to demine the bomb in Kolak area of  Zhari, on Wednesday. *


<hr />  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1310:mujahideen-kill-9-americans-injure-7-near-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen kill 9 Americans, injure 7 near Marjah</a> 
<blockquote>Thursday, 18 February 2010 06:31 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 18 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate killed 9 U.S.soldiers and  injured seven others separately in Nad Ali district of Helmand, on Wednesday. As  per detail, 3 Americans were killed in an ambush attack in Nari Mandah area of  Nad Ali while the U.S soldiers were on their way to one of their out posts, on  later Wednesday morning.  Also on Wednesday, 6 Americans were killed and 7  injured as they came under a surprise attack by Mujahideen on Kwaz Ku road  between Marjah and Nad Ali district. One the other hand, these fatalities come  as the U.S-led coalition troops have been caught in six points of Marjah where  they have been surrounded by the Mujahideen for the past few days and the  coalition soldiers who had been dropped off by the helicopters in different  parts of Marjah have been under attacks whose advances have been pushed back by  the Mujahideen. The U.S-led coalition troops have not been able to gain control  of Marjah Bazar yet and they have kept meeting with strong resistance from  Mujahideen, said a coalition commander.</blockquote>
  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1311:aged-woman-kills-3-americans-in-marjah-wounds-one&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Aged woman kills 3 Americans in Marjah, wounds one</a> 
<blockquote>Thursday, 18 February 2010 07:25 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 18 - A brave elderly women out of high Islamic spirits killed  three U.S soldiers besides wounding one in Lui Char Rahi area of Marjah, in Nad  Ali district of Helmand province, on Tuesday. According to the details, the old  woman known as Bedu Amah, picks up the Kalashnikov rifle when she sees some U.S  soldiers leaning against the wall of her compound and immediately opens firing  at the soldiers, emptying out the entire magazine into the them that ends up  killing 3 U.S soldiers and injuring another. The elderly woman embraced  martyrdom when she was shot dead by the U.S soldiers soon after the incident.  Likewise, a brave civilian killed 2 American soldiers and injured one the other  day in Kunduz city. Furthermore, 7 Britons, whose death was confirmed by the  British military as wll, was killed a Afghan soldiers named Gul Buddin in  Helamd's Nad Ali district a couple of days ago.</blockquote>
  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1315:19-americans-killed-4-tanks-destroyed-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 19 Americans killed, 4 tanks destroyed in Marjah</a> 
<blockquote>Thursday, 18 February 2010 11:10 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 18 - The U.S soldiers, who were dropped by the helicopters in  Marjah and have been surrounded by the Mujhieen for the last few days, came  under Mujhideen's another attack in Lui Char Rahi, near Marjah Bazaar, on  Wednesday. According to the report from Helmand province, the attack promoted a  face-to-face combat continuing for about 2 hours, in the mean time, a group of  American soldiers, during the fighting, managed to run away in order to call up  for reinforcements when they encountered a landmine in the area. Nineteen U.S  soldiers were killed in both Mujahideen's attack and bombing on Wednesday, the  report added. Also Wednesday, two of the U.S tank were eliminated in Karu Char  Rahi of Marjah, the former tank,while trying to make its way further into Marjah,  was hit by the RPG's, the latter was struck by a roadside bomb blast, killing a  dozen Americans inside both tanks. Similarly, 2 of the U.S tanks were struck by  landmine blasts on Wednesday evening in Sistani desert in outskirt of Marjah,  killing all the Americans on board.</blockquote>
  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1319:five-americans-7-afghan-soldiers-killed-in-marjah-8-us-soldiers-injured&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Five Americans, 7 Afghan soldiers killed in Marjah, 8 U.S soldiers injured</a> 
<blockquote>Thursday, 18 February 2010 16:55 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 18 - Mujhideen of the Islamic Emirate, during an encounter, killed  4 U.S. soldiers and wounded seven others near Marjah, Nad Ali district of  Helmand, on Thursday. The report states the joint U.S-Afghan troops were trying  to advance into Marjah as the battle erupted in Baluch Khan area between Marjah  and Nad Ali, following an attack by Mujahideen, in which the the coalition and  Afghan troops were repelled. In another incident, a landmine blast ripped into a  vehicle of Afghan army in Namru located in Bolan area of Nad Ali, killing 7  Afghan soldiers on Thursday. Also on Thursday, elsewhere in Helmand two  consecutive blasts targeted a U.S tank and a group of U.S soldiers in  Group-e-Shah area of Nad Ali, killing an American and wounding another, besides  destroying the U.S tank completely. However, it has been an entire week since  the U.S-led coalition and Afghan troops have launched their major operation in  Helmand, while they have not advanced a kilometer into Marjah yet, that is,  gaining control of Helmand is a mere pipe dream of the American military and its  allies, who are preposterously claiming to have the land of Afghans cleared of  Afghans, on the other way round, little do they know that it is "them" the  unwelcomed intruders, brazen invaders to be cleared out of Afghan land.</blockquote>
  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1320:38-americans-and-britons-killed-11-us-soldiers-injured-with-7-tanks-eliminated-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> 38 Americans and Britons killed, 11 U.S soldiers injured with 7 tanks eliminated  in Marjah</a> 
<blockquote>Thursday, 18 February 2010 18:43 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 18 - About thirty eight Americans and Britons have been killed as  well as eleven U.S soldiers wounded through much of Thursday in Marjah, Nad Ali  district. According to the details, 6 tanks of the U.S-led coalition forces were  hit by roadside bombings separately in Yazdah, Shor Shorak, Sefen, Gudamunah,  and Camp areas of Marjah, while the seventh tank was targeted by missile strike  in Bazgaru village in Marjah. The report adds all the seven tanks were destroyed  in the bombings, killing at least 30 Americans and Briton who were inside the  tanks. Separately, About 6 U.S soldiers were killed and 4 others injured in the  blasts tearing through some groups of U.S foot soldiers in Lui Char Rahi,  Kalifah Ahmad Shah Char Rahi and in Block Now ares of Marjah, on Thursday. Also  on Thursday, the U.S-led coalition forces suffered deadly losses in the  face-to-face fighting with the Mujahideen in Sefen area of Marjah. Likewise, on  later Thursday afternoon, Mujahideen killed 2 U.S soldiers and wounded 4 during  an ambush attack in Sayedabad area of Nad Ali, while the Mujahideen, by the  virtue of Allah's mercy and bounty, have suffered no losses during the attack.  However, 3 children were and 2 women of the civilians were martyred in the U.S  blind airstrikes during the Thursday's battles but the Mujahideen were not  harmed in the U.S aerial attacks.</blockquote>
<hr />  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1314:--together-operations-of-the-common-enemy-under-crushing-blows-of-mujahideen&amp;catid=3:comments&amp;Itemid=4"> “Together” Operations of the Common Enemy Under Crushing blows of Mujahideen </a>  
<blockquote>According to authenticated reports from the Jihad and honor-loving land of  Helmand, with a special help of Allah, the Almighty, the enemy is under crushing  blows of Mujahideen. This is despite the accumulation of all kinds of warfare  hardware and aerial and ground forces by the invading enemy.

Mujahideen incessantly attack and ambush them, which have stunned the  colonialist enemy. On the basis of the data received here, the enemy have lost  dozens of their soldiers-- both foreign and domestic. Similarly, 15 tanks and  military vehicles of the enemy have been destroyed.

If we ponder over the capability of the two sides from the angle of  sophisticated military hardware and numerical advantage, we see ,on the one  side, roughly 1000 straightforward Mujahideen armed with PK machine guns and  rocket-propelled launchers, neither they have surveillance and reconnaissance  planes, nor bomber helicopters, B52 planes, phosphorus bombs and other lethal  chemical weapons at their disposal, the Western media and the local media which  have sold out themselves for American dollars are against them; nor the  Mujahideen have the United Nations and the human rights organizations on their  sides which blindly give legal clout to every legitimate and illegitimate  demands and act of the invaders. But, despite all that, these ill-equipped and  undermanned small group of men who have ardent attachment with the cause of  Allah, the Almighty, have the upper hand over the enemy that have the  sophisticated military hardware and are armed to the teeth and that, only for  the battle of Marjah, gathered 15,000 soldiers. In addition to this, they have  the support of 40 countries of the world. Still the Mujahideen put them backed  into the corner.

The world is witnessing that the spinal cord of America has been broken up  because of the current Jihad of the Afghan people.

The Western media admit that thousands of well-nourished American and NATO  soldiers who violently cry at the time of their injury and dying, have been  killed as a result of the war. Their economy has faced meltdown and disgrace is  hastily becoming their fate. They have not been able to suppress or eliminate  the Jihadic movement in Afghanistan despite the passage of eight years during  which they resorted to every kind of brutal bombardment, destruction, tortures  and all devilish tactics. Even they could not block the way of advancement of  the Mujahideen.

It is a reality that the so-called Super Power has devilish ambitions, strength  and capability but the Mujahideen have the help of Allah (SwT). The enemy have  launched 15 operations in the heroic land of Helmand in the past 9 years, let  alone other small and sporadic operations conducted by the invaders.

Every time when they launch operations, they make such a tremendous preparations  as if they were going to war with a country. Moreover, they always launch  propaganda stunt prior to such operations. But praise be to Allah, the almighty,  no one can show us any vast area or a district in Helmand province as a proof  which substantiates that the enemy writ has been established there permananently.

Helmand holds a message to the common enemy who have launched the operations “  together” that you have not been able to subjugate the people of Helmand during  the past nine years, depsite your vast operations and bestialities. Now it is  not possible for you to have any gain or advancement in Helmand or any other  part of the country—still more in a time that the American, British and their  allies’ tactics have faced a complete fiasco in the country and the strongholds  of Jihad have already expanded and strengthened in every corner of Afghanistan.  However, the enemy can resort to some brutalities, which they are doing right  now: like blind bombardment and missile attacks, detainment of innocent people  and driving them from their homes and hearths. More than that, they will not  have any achievement. Nor Mc Crystal will be able to make for his shameful and  historical defeat in Afghanistan by just focusing on one town of a district out  of 385 districts of Afghanistan.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
211345UTC Feb 10

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Feb10/20-02-10.htm"> Taliban statements alleging strikes</a>, via theunjustmedia.com, 20 Feb 10



At least 40 American invading terrorists killed as seven U.S tanks struck  by blasts in Marjah
Some forty U.S invading terrorists were killed with their seven tanks destroyed  in a series of the Mujahideen's bombings in Marjah, Nad Ali district of Helmand  province through Friday. According to the recent reports from Marjah, two of the  U.S invaders armored tanks were hit by blasts while the U.S invading terrorists  were trying to advance into Sefen area of Marjah; the third tank was struck by  roadside bomb in Zawndu Awbu near Kariz Sadi area of Marjah. Similarly, three of  the U.S invaders tanks were targeted by the bombings while the U.S invading  terrorists were preparing to carry out operation in the Leece` area of Marjah in  the night hours of Thursday. The number of the U.S invading terrorists killed  who had been inside the struck tanks hits around forty say the Mujahideen  officials. In another incident, last night, seven puppet army terrorists were  killed in Jowr Bazaar located in neighboring Nawa district as their vehicle was  hit by the a blast. Indeed, ten tanks of the U.S invading terrorists were  eliminated in Marjah since last night. These fatalities come as the U.S invaders  military have confirmed the death of nineteen invading terrorists and  thirty-five puppet terrorists since the operation started in Marjah. Reported by  Qari Muhammad Yousuf

A dozen U.S-led invaders coalition terrorists killed as their 3 tanks  destroyed in Helmand
About a dozen U.S-led invaders coalition terrorists were killed as their three  tanks were destroyed separately in Mujahideen's landmine blasts and attack in  Nad Ali district of Helmand province, on Thursday. As per details, two of the  U.S-invaders coalitions' tanks were hit by roadside bombings in Lowi Mandah area  of Nad Ali district while on a mission to launch operation against Mujahideen in  the area, in the late after noon hours of Thursday. The report states the  corpses of the U.S or British invading terrorists killed in the struck tanks  were evacuated by the helicopters while the wreckage of the struck tanks has  remained at the site so far the evening hours of Thursday. Meantime, at least  four U.S invading terrorists were killed and three injured, who were trying to  intercept the Mujahideen on the road leading to Nari Mandah area of this  district as they came under Mujahideen attack, killing the above invading  terrorists and destroying their tanks in the early evening hours of Thursday.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf

Police checkpoints come come under attack in Gerishk district
A number of the puppet police checkposts came under attack in Helmand's Gerishk  district on Friday night that ensued a 2-hour long firefight, causing the puppet  police force loss of life and casualties besides damages but there are no  further reports to confirm the number of their dead and wounded. The attacks on  the security checkposts come as the the operation in Marjah, in neighboring  district Nad Ali has carried into its seventh days. In fact, two night earlier  Mujahideen attacked puppet police security posts in the center of this district.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf

NATO tank torn apart in Zabul
A blast tore apart one of the Nato invaders tanks in the province's Shahri  Safa district on Later Friday night. According to the details, Nato invaders  tanks were traveling on Kabul-Herat highway when one of the tanks struck a  roadside bomb resulting in destroying the tank and killing all the invading  terrorists in it. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid
		
Click to expand...

<hr />*


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
212255UTC Feb 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Feb10/21-02-10.htm"> Taliban statements alleging strikes in RC-South</a>, via theunjustmedia.com, 21 Feb 10*
*


> *6 puppet army terrorists killed, injured in Khakriz blast in Kandahar
> At lest six puppet army terrorists including a commander were killed and two  injured on Friday when when their vehicle struck a roadside bomb in Shabi area  of Khakriz district, Kandahar province. Also Friday, a dozen invaders  terrorists, likely to be Canadians, were killed when their tank got blown apart  by a landmine blast in Asad area of this district. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf*
> 
> *Blast kills 13 American invading terrorists in Kandahar *
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
230105UTC Feb 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Feb10/22-02-10.htm">Taliban statements alleging strikes in RC-South</a>, via theunjustmedia.com, 22 Feb 10


> *Mujahideen kill 13 American s in Marjah, U.S-led invaders coalitions' tank  destroyed *
> On Monday, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, during a face-to-face battle,  killed 13 American invading terrorists in Marjah town of Nad Ali district,  Helmand province. According to the report, there have been gunfights between  Mujahideen and U.S invading terrorists in Terikh Nawar, Lowi Char Rahi and other  areas of Marjah town through much of the day. In another news, a invading  terrorist was killed and another injured near Shamalan in western civic area of  Nad Ali, on Monday evening. Also on Monday, a blast tore apart a tank of the  Nato invaders in Shawal area of Marjah, killing the all invading terrorists on  board whose corpses were carried away from the area by the U.S. invaders  helicopter. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> *A larger group of surrounded American invading terrorists flee from Marjah  *
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
240130UTC Feb 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1202:remote-controlled-bomb-kills-americans-in-helmand-destroys-us-tank&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Remote-controlled bomb kills Americans in Helmand, destroys U.S. tank</a>  
<blockquote>Tuesday, 23 February 2010 17:59 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 23 - A remote-controlled bomb Monday struck a U.S combat patrol  tank in Zarghun village in outskirt of Nad Ali district, Helmand province. The  report stated the tank had been left wrecked killing the U.S soldiers on board,  adding after the explosion the rest of the U.S soldiers came under a direct  attack from Mujahideen causing the Americans additional losses and fatalities.</blockquote>
  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1203:gerishk-bombing-kills-2-nato-soldiers-wounds-3-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Gerishk bombing kills 2 NATO soldiers, wounds 3 in Helmand</a>  
<blockquote>Tuesday, 23 February 2010 18:00 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND. Feb. 23 - On earlier Tuesday, at least 2 NATO soldiers were killed and  three injured while trying to neutralize a landmine in Shor area of Gerishk  district, Helmand province. According to the report, the mine went off killing  the soldiers who were trying to neutralize it, in which demining foreign expert  is said to have been among the dead.</blockquote>
  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1204:a-dozen-killed-as-two-us--abv--tanks-torn-apart-by-landmines-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> A dozen killed as two U.S ( ABV ) tanks torn apart by landmines in Marjah</a>  
<blockquote>Tuesday, 23 February 2010 18:01 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 23 - Mujahideen's bombings on later Monday night tore apart two of  the U.S tanks within minutes of each other in Nari Zeber area of Marjah, Nad Ali  district, Helmand province. According to the report, almost all the U.S soldiers  inside the tanks were killed whose corpses were later evacuated by the  helicopter but the wreckage of the struck tanks were left burring in the  explosion site. The report adds the tanks were apparently the advanced U.S  Assault Breacher Vehicles which can plow the mines field and neutralize or cause  the mines to explode even hundreds of the meters far from the tanks without  being damaged by the mines blasts.</blockquote>
  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1206:us-tank-eliminated-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> U.S tank eliminated in Zabul</a>  
<blockquote>Tuesday, 23 February 2010 18:03 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Feb. 23 - A blast Tuesday hit a U.S patrol tan on Kandahar-Herat highway,  near Qalat district of Zabul.  As per details, the tank got smashed into pieces in the bombing that occurred in  the Char Chinu are near Qalat city , killing all the U.S soldiers on board.  Shortly after the incident, the enemy blocked off the area, halting all the  traffic movement on Kandahar-Herat highway in order to evacuate the dead from  the explosion site.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
250125UTC Feb 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Feb10/24-02-10.htm"> Taliban statements alleging actions, casualties in RC-South</a>, via  theunjustmedia.com, 24 Feb 10


> *Head of information and culture in Kandahar killed by Mujahideen
> *Abdul Majid Babai, the head of information and culture department for puppet  administration in Kandahar province, was shot dead halfway to his work, on  Wednesday morning. According to to the report, the government official has been  gunned down near Herat Darwaza in Kandahar city while walking to his work by  Mujahideen. Mujahideen, in their newly-launched operation, are going to wipe all  those who are against Islam and the country, say the Mujahideen. Reported by  Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> *At least 40 U.S invading terrorists killed and 7 tanks blown up in Marjah
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
252225UTC Feb 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1222:remote-controlled-ied-hits-us-tank-near-kandahar-airfield&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Remote-controlled IED hits U.S tank near Kandahar airfield</a> 


> Thursday, 25 February 2010 09:59 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, Feb. 25 - A remote-controlled bomb in Kandahar province targeted a U.S  tank on Wednesday evening. According to the report, at least 2 U.S soldiers were  killed or injured in the planted bomb detonated by remotely-controlled device  near Kandahar airfield in Daman district of this province. Reportedly, the  wreckage of the struck tank is still lying at the site.


  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1224:dozens-of-americans-killed-as-7-us-armored-tanks-eliminated-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Dozens of Americans killed as 7 U.S. armored tanks eliminated in Marjah</a> 


> Thursday, 25 February 2010 17:55 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMAND, Feb. 25 - The brave Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate report from  Helmand province that several U.S soldiers were killed as seven of the American  armored tanks were separately destroyed in Mujahideen's planted mines in  different parts of Marjah town of Nad Ali district throughout Thursday. As per  details, one of the U.S tank was blown apart by a blast on earlier Thursday as  the U.S invaders were on an attack mission against Mujahid in Seh Patang area of  Sefen in Marjah, resulting in destroying the tank with its American crew killed.  Meantime, four tanks of the U.S troops have been struck by planted IEDs in  Sistani area in the outskirt of Marjah since noon hours of Thursday. The report  indicates at least dozens of the U.S. soldiers were killed or injured in the  stated bombings which have taken place in Marjah town through much of the day.  However, two of the U.S tanks were targeted in the separate bombings in the  morning hours of Thursday. It is to be mentioned that some statements released  by the enemy claiming that the U.S took control of southern Marjah and the  National flag of the minion administration was raising there are no more than  mere rumors, as a matter of fact, Mujahideen have the complete control of Marjah  and its center Known as Laisa. Apparently, the U.S and NATO military spread such  rumors to cover the losses and fatalities inflicted on them with every passing  day during what they enemy call major operation in Marjah.


<hr />  <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1217:interview-with-qari-m-yousaf-ahmadi-spokesman-of-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-about-the-general-jihadic-situation-in-helmand-and-the-neighboring-provinces&amp;catid=1:afg"> Interview with Qari M. Yousaf Ahmadi, spokesman of the Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan, about the general jihadic situation in Helmand and the neighboring  provinces.</a>  - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/27443601/Interview-with-Qari-M-Yousaf-Ahmadi-spokesman-of-the-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-about-the-general-jihadic-situation-in-Helmand-and-the-neighbor"> PDF at Scribd.com</a> - <a href="http://occident2.blogspot.com/2010/02/afghan-taliban-spokesman-qari-m-yousaf.html"> Views of the Occident Blog version</a>
Thursday, 25 February 2010 05:27 Interview by Hekmat


> Q: How do you see the current Jihadic situation in Helmand province and other  surrounding provinces?
> 
> A: Mujahideen’s resistance against the enemy attacks in Marjah, Nad Ali  district, has been continuing as per the plan. According to our previous  predictions and assessment, the enemy has now been entangled in battles in  accordance with our tactical plan and the enemy losses have been spiraling up  with the passage of time. The Mujahideen have destroyed a great number of the  invading enemy tanks in various tip-and-run attacks. In addition to this, they  have lost several soldiers. Reports from the battlefield of Marjah indicate,  that the enemy forces are suffering from sagging morale. They are trying to take  out their besieged soldiers from the area where they were deployed on the first  day of the operation. However, the enemy infantry and tanks are under constant  siege wherever they are stationed. Whenever they try to wriggle off from the  tangle of the siege, they come under attacks and ambushes of Mujahideen or hit  by planted mines. Similarly, Mujahideen constantly launch missiles attacks  against the invaders. The invading foreign forces have not made any advancement  despite great material and life losses inflicted on them and seem to be trying  to retreat from the areas. Two days ago, the invading enemy airlifted their  soldiers from Qari Sadi, evacuating the area.
> 
> ...


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
272145UTC Feb 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr /><a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Feb10/27-02-10.htm"> Taliban statements alleging incidents in RC-South</a>, via theunjustmedia.com,  27 Feb 10


> *Marjah bombings destroy two American invaders tanks *
> Two of the U.S. invaders tanks were separately targeted by bombings and in  Marjah town of Nad Ali district in Helmand province, on Friday. According to the  report from the province, the first tank was hit by a planted mine in the  evening hours of Friday in Mataki area of Marjah, while the latter tank was  exploded by another mine explosion in Abdullah Qulf area of Marjah resulting in  killing the U.S. invading terrorists in both tanks, added the report. The struck  tanks were left burning at the site but the dead were carried by the helicopter  from the area, according to the residents. The British invaders military,  however, said Friday that a British tank had been exploded in the bombing in Nad  Ali district but gave no further details of the dead of injured in the incident.  Meantime, the U.S and the Nato invaders forces announced the death of fifty-five  foreign soldiers thirty-one which were U.S invading terrorists in the Marjah  town, Helmand province during the month of February. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf
> 
> *Blast kills 4, injures 3 American terrorists and wounded 7 British terrorists  in Helmand *
> ...


<hr />


> *More than 50 foreign and local puppet officials and soldiers killed in  Kabul attack
> *There are reports from Kabul city that at least 50 foreign diplomats and  puppet Afghan terrorists were killed in Friday's attack in Safi Landmark hotel  located in Shahri Now in the heart of Kabul city. As per details, a Mujahid  reached by the telephone, said that five martyr-seeking Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate, penetrating into all security checks and barriers had entered  heavily-secured Kabul city in the early morning hours of Friday who had  conducted a series of attacks and gunbattles using martyr and heavy and small  arms attacks. The Mujahid in his telephonic conversation said the first martyr  attacker, Naseer Ahmad, had slammed his explosive-filled vehicle into a part of  the hotel where at least 24 had been killed and a number wounded out of 50  foreign and domestic officials who were staying there, which was moments later  followed by a second martyr bomb attack by another Mujahid, killing the rest of  the wounded from the first bomb attack. Meantime, the other three Mujahideen of  a group of five have penetrated another guesthouse and immediately opened firing  at the security guards and foreign guests, killing about 30 foreign officials  and puppet Afghan terrorists. After positioning themselves in the guesthouse,  started targeting other government buildings from there, who besides damaging  the buildings inflicted casualties and losses on the officials based in the  certain buildings. Two hours after the incident, the soldiers of Afghan minion  army reached the site where they met with the strong residences from the three  Mujahideen for about five hours. The three heroic Mujahideen have fought the  local soldiers till the last moment of their life and finally one of those,  Ajmal, conducted a martyr bomb attack, damaging a part of the hotel followed by  two straight martyr bomb attacks carried out by the rest of two Mujahideen,  Muhammadulllah and Zafar, damaging some part of the hotel and killing dozens.  Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Feb 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
282205UTC Feb 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1237:arghistan-blast-kills-commander-3-gunmen-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Arghistan blast kills commander, 3 gunmen in Kandahar</a>*


> Sunday, 28 February 2010 05:49 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> KANDAHAR, Feb. 28 - Commander Muhammad Rasool, along with his three gunmen were  killed in a bomb attack that targeted their vehicle while traveling to one of  the nearby outpost from the center of Arghistan district, Kandahar province on  Friday. The commander, who was in charge of a some outposts in the district had  been involved in the martyr and capture of a number of Mujahideen, has been the  primary target of the attack, say the regional Mujahideen.


* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1243olice-commander-killed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Police commander killed in Kandahar</a>*


> Sunday, 28 February 2010 13:35 By Zabihullah Mujahid
> KANDAHAR, Feb. 28 - Commander Nimatullah, incharge of police post in Kandahar  city was killed in a guerrilla attack on Sunday while he was riding on his  motorbike to the police post. Also on Sunday, elsewhere in Kandahar two  policemen were killed in Dandu district of this when their patrol vehicle came  under an armed attack from Mujahideen. In another incident, on Saturday, a  commander of police along with his 3 gunmen were killed in a blast in Arghistan  district of Kandahar province.


* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1236:two-tanks-hit-by-mines-as-mujahideen-fight-nato-troops-in-helmand&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Two tanks hit by mines as Mujahideen fight NATO troops in Helmand</a>*


> Sunday, 28 February 2010 05:48 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMAND, Feb. 28 - There have been fierce battles between Mujahideen NATO troops  in Zorabad and Western civic areas of Nad Ali, on Saturday. According to the  report from Helmand province, two of the invading troops' tanks were destroyed  during a 2-hour long fighting in which two Mujahideen have sustained injuries,  as well.


* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1238:marjah-bombings-kill-9-americans-destroy-2-tanks-as-steady-battles-continuing-for-weeks&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Marjah bombings kill 9 Americans, destroy 2 tanks as steady battles continuing  for weeks</a>*


> Sunday, 28 February 2010 05:50 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMAND, Feb. 28 - More than nine U.S. soldiers were killed in Helmand as two of  the U.S tanks were hit by bombings in Lui Char Rahi and Kru Char Rahi areas of  Marjah through Saturday. The incidents come as the Mujahideen have been fighting  U.S and NATO forces in Marjah for about two weeks .


* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1241:more-us-tanks-eliminated-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> More U.S. tanks eliminated in Marjah</a>*


> Sunday, 28 February 2010 09:24 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMAND, Feb. 28 - Separate bombings on Sunday targeted two of the U.S-led  coalition tanks in Marjah town of Nad Ali district, Helmand province. According  to the report from the region, one of the American tanks was passing trough the  fields near Zoor Maktab ( old school ) area of Marjah when a planted mine went  off near the armored tank, destroying the tank with the U.S being killed who  were in the tank, where as the second U.S tank was struck by a blast in Abdulla  Qulf area of Marjah later Saturday. The dead and wounded were evacuated by the  helicopters a little over half an hour, the residents say. Moreover, tow of the  U.S tanks were targeted in bombing in Marjah on Friday.


* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1245:mujahideen-fight-britons-in-musa-kala&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen fight Britons in Musa Kala</a>*


> Sunday, 28 February 2010 17:11 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMADN, Feb. 28 - On earlier Sunday, a violent clash erupted between Mujahideen  and British invaders in Musa Kala district, Helmand province. The battle  unfolded in Deh Zor are of this district while the British troops were in an  attack mission against Mujahideen in the area, the report states, adding the  British soldiers after having deadly losses, retreated from the area. However,  there is no further information on the extent of the Britons' dead and wounded.  Some of the civilians have sustained loss of life and materials in the heavy  arms fire used by the Britons during the fighting, say the residents. A Mujahid  is reported to have been wounded during the battle.


* <a href="http://www.alemarah.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1246:at-least-seven-american-military-tank-eliminated-in-marjah&amp;catid=1:afghanistan&amp;Itemid=2"> At least seven American military tank eliminated in Marjah</a>*


> Sunday, 28 February 2010 17:12 By Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> HELMAND, Feb. 28 - Seven of the U.S. armored tanks have been destroyed while  being targeted separately by bombings in Marjah through Sunday as the steady  battle between Mujahideen and U.S.led coalition troops has been going on in  Marjah town of Helmand province.  According to the details, two tanks of  the U.S troops were hit by separate bombings in Camp and Kariz areas of Marjah  in the afternoon hours of the day. Similarly, another American tank got blown  apart by a blast between Shoor Sorak and Sistani areas in the outskirt of Marjah  town on Sunday morning. However, the third and the forth were struck separately  in a remote-controlled bomb attack and in a panted IED blast in Sefen area of  Marjah. Also Sunday, two of the U.S tanks were destroyed in roadside bomb basts  in Zoor Maktab and Abdullah Qulf areas of Murjah, in the morning hours of the  day. The report adds about dozens of the U.S. soldiers were killed in the  bombings the targeted the U.S tanks through much of the day.


<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Mar 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
Summary:  Canadian Forces References, February 2009*​
*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

*HIGHLIGHTS*
•	Taliban statements monitored during February 2010 claimed responsibility for approximately 25 Canadian deaths.  Canada announced 1 death during this period.
•	In the 12 months between March 2009 and February 2010, the Taliban has claimed 15.18 Canadian casualties for every one officially announced by the Government of Canada (501 alleged by Taliban vs. 33 reported by Canada).
•	Four (4) Taliban announcements were monitored mentioning Canadian personnel or casualties in February 2010, with an average of 7.17 such reports per month in the 12 months since March 2009.  This compares to five (5) Taliban announcements made claiming responsibility for 20 Canadian deaths during February 2009.

Full report available in .pdf format here


----------

